# Cubby Questions



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anyone know of a place I can buy some cubbies from. I bought some 220 conibears and now looking for some type of cubby for them. I know the cat litter pail would work great, but I dont' have a cat.

Anyone have an easy set of blue prints for building them and would be willing to share them?

Maybe some pics of your cubbies you made would even help me.

Any help is well appreciated.


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Hope this helps. This helps with those non-target chatches. If you want actual pics just email me. [email protected]
Ryan


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

5 gal. buckets work good. Just cut slots for the springs and when your out on the trapline just place a piece of wood or something on the side so the bucket cant roll.


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

,







,







,


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

ya up north we just make the wooden boxes like the ones above. wach out for other animals breaking the wire screen and taking the bait with out setting off the trap


----------

